# Access: Button in Formular soll bei Mausbewegung Farbe ändern



## Purple-Haze (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:

Ich erstelle in einer Access Datenbank auch Formulare, um den Anwender eine Menügesteuerte Bedienung zu ermöglichen. In diesen Formularen verwende ich Befehlsschaltflächen. Diese sollen die Farbe wechseln, wenn der Benutzer mit der Maus über sie "hinwegfährt". 

Kann ich das über "Ereignis" in den Eigenschaften oder im Makrogenerator steuern, oder brauche ich einen VB Code dafür und wie muss der ungefähr aussehen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Purple-Haze


----------



## wincnc (12. Oktober 2004)

Versuch´s mal hiermit:
Du kannst bei einem Button leider nur die Schriftfarbe ändern.
BackColor stellt Access bei Buttons nicht bereit.

```
Private Sub Befehl1_MouseMove(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
Befehl1.ForeColor = vbRed
End Sub

Private Sub Detailbereich_MouseMove(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
Befehl1.ForeColor = vbBlack
End Sub

Private Sub Form_MouseMove(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
Befehl1.ForeColor = vbBlack
End Sub
```


----------



## Purple-Haze (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe auch gerade festgestellt, dass sich bg color eines Buttons in ACCESS nicht ändern lässt. Werde also mit Bezeichnungsfeldern arbeiten und diese mit einer Ereignisprozedur verbinden. Da kann ich wenigstens alle Farben beeinflussen.

Danke.


Purple Haze


----------



## thekorn (12. Oktober 2004)

Würde es auf jeden Fall mit einem Label machen, alternativ kannst du mit der ".Picture"-Eigenschaft dem Button ein farbiges Bild zuweisen.

gruß
thekorn


----------

